# Got my new wheels on my Leon



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

As above,

19 Inch BBS LM-R reps, with Anthracite Centres. 

Bad pictures taken. I properly cleaned the car and slicked the tyres and lowered the car a bit more but by the time I did all that it was dark and couldn't take anymore decent ones.

I'll post more tomorrow. Don't think they'll be to everyones tastes, but I like them. 

EDIT *BETTER PHOTOS*


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

I think they look great, Really suit the car.

Nice car btw.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Perfect addition looking great...:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

stunning mate


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Oooh that looks ace !


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

is there a car these wheels dont look good on! spot on


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Mate the car looked lovley as it was but those wheels top it off a treat, what a lovely looking car. Your not still thinking of getting shot of it are you ?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

19's dont even look too big on that car, nice


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

wow i like those. mind if i ask where you got them from? pm if you prefer.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Changes the look of the car Totally, very euro looking now - very nice.

How heavy are they, i've always liked them.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Liking those, lookin good :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

SAme colour leon as mine, love it.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

I think that looks great. Ive been a bit hit and miss with this shape leon but i think im coming around to it. I would definitely like one of these for my self :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

OOFFFF!!

I want those on mine. Swap you for a Mars Bar?


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks folks!

I got them off a guy who bought them for his car and used them for a short while in summer and took them off for winter again and he put them up on Gumtree and within 1 hour of him posting the add I rang him, half an hour later they were mine.  Needed some new rubber and away I went. Slight stretch to help with the fact it's been lowered.

I've actually taken the car off all websites for sale. Keeping it now.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh yes, thats how you pull aftermarket wheels off to a T!

They look stunning mate :argie:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing, makes the car look more aggressive :devil:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Some better photos, as promised.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

That is insanely perfect, utter porn


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Aye very nice ,you'll have fun keeping those clean !


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Brb, toilet :argie:


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

looks spot on they really suit the colour of the car :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Stunning :doublesho you did the best thing by taking the car off the market :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! Looks stunning sat on those :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow! Looks perfect, really really like how they look on your car.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

They are the sex


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Ooh, now aren't those sexy! :thumb:


----------



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wheels look fantastic. Love the stance.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Was liking that till I read the replica bit...


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Look awesome, my favourite wheels by far.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> Was liking that till I read the replica bit...


Would you spend 3k on wheels on 8/9k car? I know I wouldn't! But cheers for the comment anyway.

Thanks to everyone for the comments, I'm over the moon with them


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Really nice mate!!! You know what make reps they are?

Also what coilies you on? and whats the ride like?


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Db Automotive ones and they are quite good 

No idea about make of reps but quite good ones


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks fantastic, sits perfect and wheels suit the car perfectly!!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing !!!!! :thumb:


How I miss my FR


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks fantastic man


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

OOHHHhhhhh I like that.. What a stunning looking car. The wheels set it aside from the rest .......


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

amazing :argie:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> Would you spend 3k on wheels on 8/9k car? I know I wouldn't! But cheers for the comment anyway.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the comments, I'm over the moon with them


If I really wanted those wheels then yes I admit I would, as I could never look at it right knowing they were forgeries, but that's just me. I got lucky and got proper OZs as a bargain for mine, so I was happy.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

WOWOWOWOW!

*Perfect!*


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic!

I was thinking of changing my FR - now I'm wondering whether to just change the wheels! It's still new really....

Would you mind pm'ing me the details - costs/where from?

I presume you have to tell your insurance company as well given they are a different size to standard.

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Very, very nice :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow never thought I would get such a response from everyone, cheers really appreciate it!

Clive, sorry I didn't buy them from a company unfortunately, I got them from a guy on Gumtree who initially bought them from a company who is now out of business. They were siting in their new boxes in his shed. I loved the colour and just had to have them! There is a guy who's not to far away from me who does similar wheels (all be it not in anthracite) and can post to the mainland. I can PM you the address so as to not break forum rules on advertising. 

I'm with Quinn-Direct, who for better or for worse are actually quite good at covering mods and declaring my wheel alteration cost me a grand totaly of £0.00!

In-fact the only "mod" which cost me extra on my premium was my coilovers.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> ......I can PM you the address so as to not break .....QUOTE]
> 
> Yes please, I admit I probably won't go for it, but worth a conversation with him.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That really does look stunning I must say. 

VAG + BBS = Spot on!! 

Not only does the car look really good they are some great pictures as well. Top work.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Anthracite on Silver does work well, the stance is also an important factor, looks like you've nailed it on both counts! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

PM'd you the link Clive.

Cheers alex, I must admit they are photos from my iPhone 4 and I'm quite pleased with them because I'm usually rubbish at taking pictures. These must of been a fluke! Lol

And cheers elite, I had to adjust the coilovers when I got them fitted to make sure it sat just the way I wanted, I'm glad it's appreciated.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Very, Very nice, looks really good.:thumb:

Kev


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks spot on :thumb: what offset are they


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the Leon, the Mrs loves them and I've just showed her the pic of yours and she is in love, I think I may be able to get her on the modding bandwagon purely on the strength of this motor.

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome wheels! 

Any interior shots pal? Interested in getting one of these, quite a few of the ones on pistonheads look battered/not speccd well?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow! It looks like some kinda space ship!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

dogs ******** come to mind


----------



## manji (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks awsome! What ET are those and tire sizes? You nailed it perfectly, IMHO.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

They look fantastic! Bet you are proud :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Sweet :thumb:


----------



## manji (Apr 26, 2012)

Can anyone flag Modmedia to come and take a look at this thread? 

Would really love to know the ET and tire sizes.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

manji said:


> Can anyone flag Modmedia to come and take a look at this thread?
> 
> Would really love to know the ET and tire sizes.


I've pm'd him for you.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Perfect example of the right rims transforming the look of a car.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't remember, I'm really sorry. I've had two cars since then. I will see if I can find out. I know the wheels were 19s and there was a slight stretch in them to make clearance easier.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay.. They were 19x8.5 all around. Tyres were 215/35/19. That is all 100% correct.

Now, I couldn't find the offset but I THINK it was ET35. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## manji (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot pooma and Modmedia!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

manji said:


> Thanks a lot pooma and Modmedia!


Good luck dude!


----------

